# New low tech, low maintenance, beginner fish tank set up. :D



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

Hey

So I am in the middle of training my aunt/uncle and cousin into this hobby. So today I finally set up "their"--LOL, more like my excuse of getting more fish...muahahaha--tank. 

It is a planted 24 gallon tank, and here are some details.

Dimension: 30" long, 12.5" wide and 16" high.

Lighting is just a 20W aqua-glo

substrate is eco-complete.

Plants: trace amounts of java moss, 3 Large java ferns attached to driftwood, 1 anubas attached to driftwood (I dont really have any rooted plants right now because I am thinking of adding some Barbatus corys in there, so roots would just be a bad news).

Stock: 23 small zebra danios, 4 toonies sized black zebra angels (mostly black, but can see the zebra pattern), a few longfin L144s at 1 inch, and a few shortfin calicos.

I will post a pic later, its just that the place where the tank is I am getting a really bad glare from it, so ill take a pic of it this evening or something..lol.


----------



## bluekrissyspikes (Apr 16, 2009)

that's ALOT of fish for a 24g. are you just growing out the angels in there? they'll get pretty big and probably aggressive too.(they are cichlids after all)


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

The 4 angels will be staying, the ancistrus are just for growing out, and the danios will hopefully be replaced with a small school of rummynoses.

But here are some pics:

























and here is a bad pics of the angels:









oh, and yes there is a lot of fish in there...but I was stuck with those danios...what am I suppose to do in a short notice....before I find homes for them. :/


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

Those angels look nice.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

KnaveTO said:


> Those angels look nice.


thanks 

my aunt wanted an angel tank...I was sooo tempted to get her altums...since they are in seasons right now...but then horror images of a tank wil like 4 dead young altums came to mind.....:/

So this is the tank is that is going to stay in Toronto....all my Hypans will be going to London with me


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Very nice Bro 

The angels look very nice


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

good choice... Altums are to sensitive for a new hobbiest


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

Jackson said:


> Very nice Bro
> 
> The angels look very nice


thanks man



KnaveTO said:


> good choice... Altums are to sensitive for a new hobbiest


ya, I dont even trust myself with altums right now....mainly because I dont even have a clue on keeping a constant acidic pH in the tank without getting RO and a hardness measuring system :/


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

Tank looks nice ! good job!


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

blossom112 said:


> Tank looks nice ! good job!


thank you.


----------

